# virtue-signalling



## GEmatt

Bonjour,

Je m'étais rendu sur le site anglais de Wikipedia à la recherche d'une page correspondante en français, sans succès.

Phénomène assez répandu parmi les internautes des réseaux sociaux, le "virtue-signalling" représente le fait de tirer l'attention sur ses propres qualités, sa conscience sociale et son appartenance à un groupe d'amis ou de connaissances partageant les mêmes valeurs (littéralement : "signaler ses propres vertus", mais c'est quelque peu boiteux), par le biais d'un geste des plus anodin.

L'exemple classique étant de recouvrir sa photo de profil par le drapeau d'un pays dont une ville a vécu une tragédie meurtrière, accompagné d'un commentaire tel "Je suis Orlando", mais sans entreprendre davantage que cela.

Je n'ai trouvé aucune suggestion sur Google, peut-être parce que le terme n'a été créé qu'en 2015, mais si quelqu'un saurait m'aider à trouver un terme pareil en français. J'ai pensé au (néologisme ?) m'as-tu-vuisme, mais c'est plutôt argotique.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Reynald

La tartufferie ? (le mot n'est pas réservé à l'aspect religieux dans son sens actuel).


----------



## archijacq

pour rigoler un peu : la vertuosité ?
(en vertu en voilà)


----------



## GEmatt

Reynald said:


> La tartufferie ? (le mot n'est pas réservé à l'aspect religieux dans sons sens actuel).


J'aime beaucoup cette proposition, Reynald, et vous en remercie.

Cependant, n'a-t-elle pas une connotation de fraude, ou de l'action d'un imposteur ? Celui ou celle qui s'engage dans du "virtue-signalling" n'a pas forcément pour but de frauder ou d'être hypocrite. Au contraire, ces gens sont généralement sincères mais tiennent plus à signaler à leurs pairs qu'ils réagissent d'une manière conforme aux attentes qu'à la cohérence, l'entraide, ou les dons caritatifs.


----------



## GEmatt

archijacq said:


> pour rigoler un peu : la vertuosité ?
> (en vertu en voilà)


Excellent !


----------



## Pass_nad

Bonjour,
J'avoue que je ne connais aucun terme pour cela.
Les gens affichent leur identité, leur soutien, leurs préférences...mais aucune expression ne me vient.
"Affichage de ses valeurs" pourrait éventuellement aller.
"M'as-tu-vu" est une expression très péjorative. Tartuffe est d'un registre très soutenu.


----------



## GEmatt

Merci, Pass_nad.

Dans ce cas, et dans l'attente, j'opterai pour la version plus ludique d'archijacq.

GEmatt


----------



## Carolesse

Que pensez-vous de pharisaïsme?


----------



## OLN

Très bien, pharisaïsme, même s'il ça peut inclure une notion de jugement d'autrui, en se plaçant un peu comme donneur de leçons moralisateur.
Et bienvenue aux forums de WR, Carolesse ! 

_M'as-tu-vu_ n'est à mon avis pas plus péjoratif que _virtue signalling_ (et pas argotique du tout), mais ça signifie vaniteux, fanfaron.

vertu ostentatoire ?
ostentation de ses vertus ?


----------



## Nicomon

À mon tour de te souhaiter la bienvenue aux forums, Carolesse 

À mon avis _pharisaïsme_ est bien, mais plus soutenu ou littéraire. Le registre de langue n'est pas le même.
Par ailleurs pharisaism (lien vers le dico) existe en anglais dans ce sens :


> observance of the external forms of religion without genuine belief; hypocrisy


À part les suggestions déjà données, il y aurait peut-être : _étalage / exhibition de vertus?_


> Il fait étalage de vertus qu'il n'a pas pour masquer les vices qu'il a.


_ vertuositude ?  _Inspiré de _vertuosité _(archijacq) pour ajouter un sens _« attitude »
m'as-tu-vertu ?  _(celle-là n'est pas de moi)
_vertu-o-parade ? _


----------



## GEmatt

Merci encore pour ces suggestions d'une créativité hors pair 

_Pharisaïsme_ me plaît moins, non seulement parce que la connotation biblique saute trop aux oreilles (à mes oreilles de British, du moins), alors qu'il n'y a pas de telle connotation en anglais, mais en plus, le terme sous-entend de l'hypocrisie.

Celui qui s'adonne à du virtue-signalling, en règle générale, n'est pas hypocrite. Il n'a pas l'intention de faire croire qu'il est mieux alors qu'il ne l'est pas, mais il cherche plutôt à afficher qu'il est de bon caractère par le biais de remarques très pointées, de gestes publiques, etc. Les sentiments derrière ces gestes sont sincères, mais dépourvus de substance ou d'actions concrètes.

Je crois qu'il y a une différence entre les deux, mais ça entre peut-être dans le domaine de la sémantique. J'ai trouvé ces définitions qui risquent d'être utiles :

_*hypocrisy*_
hɪˈpɒkrɪsi/
_noun_
noun: *hypocrisy*; plural noun: *hypocrisies*

the practice of claiming to have higher standards or more noble beliefs than is the case.
"his target was the hypocrisy of suburban life"
synonyms: sanctimoniousness, sanctimony, piousness, affected piety
_*virtue signalling*
noun_
noun: *virtue signalling*; noun: *virtue signaling*

the action or practice of publicly expressing opinions or sentiments intended to demonstrate one's good character or the moral correctness of one's position on a particular issue.
"it's noticeable how often virtue signalling consists of saying you hate things"

Pour l'instant, je reste encore avec la suggestion d'archijacq, mais je pense que la notion "d'affichage" est important aussi.


----------



## k@t

On peut jouer sur _*vertu / virtuel*_ – ça fonctionne particulièrement bien si on limite le phénomène à son expression sur les réseaux sociaux, mais sinon ça peut aussi marcher pour signifier qu’on cause, mais qu’on n'agit pas et que tout ça reste donc bien virtuel - avec des choses comme :

_Affichage vertuel
Vertualité_


----------



## GEmatt

k@t said:


> _Affichage vertuel
> Vertualité _


J'adore _vertualité_, et vous décrivez très bien cette notion de parler en ligne et chercher à afficher sa vertu, sans rien faire derrière. Entre celle-là et _la vertuosité_ d'archijacq, des bons néologismes il y en a !


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi qui était si fière des miens, de néologismes.  

Des deux suggestions de k@t,  je préfère la première.  Si je n'avais pas lu son post, je n'aurais pas fait le lien _ vertu / affichage de vertu _en lisant _vertualité._
Tu as écrit toi-même, GEmatt, que la notion d'affichage était importante.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live

Le mot n'ayant de toutes les façons pas encore reçu de recommandations officielles en France en terme de traduction commes selfies (mêmes), widget (vignette active) etc... probablement faut-il dans un premier temps reprendre le mot anglais ou dans tous les cas signaler au moins une fois le mot original et indiquer que l'on propose une traduction.

Je suis dubitatif sur le mot "vertu" car ce terme a des connexions trop évidentes avec la religion et la morale. Les français et la vertu.... pays qui a la réputation d'avoir exporté le modèle du Mari de la Femme et de la Maîtresse...
Bref... dans notre contrée, "vertu" peut souvent avoir des implications second degré très narquois.

Oui les Américains par exemple n'hésiteront pas à employer cette terminologie, mais dans un pays laïque comme la France, c'est un peu déplacé. La vertu appartient ici à la sphère privée comme la religion, on ne l'affiche pas en public car dans tous les cas il s'agit d'une appréciation à dimension variable.

Je pense que l'idée sous-jacente et pertinente est citoyenneté. Ce terme est très en vogue actuellement, et les tristes évènements que vous connaissez ont redonné un élan moins à la notion de vertu que de citoyenneté

Donc il faut trouver une déclinaison autour du mot "citoyen", en y ajoutant le côté WEB 2.0.

Citoyenneté social (pour réseaux sociaux) : l'ambivalence du terme social créé une redondance ici, puisque la citoyenneté implique la vie sociale

Citoyenneté numérique ?
Citoyenneté 2.0 ?
Citoyenneté du web ?
Web citoyen (expression déjà en usage mais bancale car elle fait appel à un anglicisme, Net citoyen ne résolvant pas le problème), resterait l'internet citoyen, mais internet a pour défaut d'être en soi trop large donc trop vague, ici nous voulons nous concentrer sur un aspect social.

Citoyenneté numérique : citoyens du web, nous sommes tous citoyens du monde avant tout, oeuvrons donc tous pour la fraternité entre les peuples quoi de plus parlant alors que de s'afficher : je suis Paris, je suis Orlando... etc etc

La citoyenneté par rapport à la vertu, n'a pas ce côté relatif.
Avoir plusieurs épouses n'est pas considéré comme non vertueux dans certaines religions.
La zoopholilie n'est ni vertueuse, ni non vertueuse en France, ça appartient à la sphère privée, on vous demande simplement de ne pas faire de prosélytisme et de ne pas faire cela en public, de ne pas impliquer des mineurs ou toute autre personne incapable (au sens juridique) ou non consentante.

La citoyenneté se propose de défendre un corpus de règles communes (égalité des hommes, égalité des sexes, la liberté de culte... sachant que la constitution française à la différence de la constitution américaine a proclamé certains principes comme universels donc susceptibles de s'appliquer en dehors de nos frontières) qui transcende toutes les religions et qui s'imposent à tous, voilà pourquoi en France il est préférable de se raccrocher à la notion de citoyenneté et d'éviter d'aborder le sujet sulfureux de la vertu.

Pendant que Julie faisait des galipettes avec le président François, ça rendait les Français indifférents, mais ça scandalisait les médias américains et les britanniques. Il y a donc en France une réelle spécificité qui nous vient directement de la Révolution qui a introduit la laïcité comme seule religion d'état.

Je donne ici un point de vu français qui n'est pas forcément le point de vu suisse, belge ou québécois.... je le comprends tout à fait.
On a vu dans le passé la France adopter des mots créés par ses voisins, donc n'hésitez pas à exposer vos idées.


----------



## k@t

*vertu* ne me parait pas du tout limité à la religion, quant à son possible côté narquois (qui pour moi n’est en rien intrinsèque au terme), il serait plutôt le bienvenu ici. La formule anglaise est tout de même ironique.
Par ailleurs, si j’ai bien compris le concept en anglais, il y a beaucoup l’idée de _faire montre de / fort en gueule_ + le concept n’est pas forcément limité à la sphère virtuelle.
Du coup, il me semble que vos propositions sont peut-être trop restreintes au virtuel et surtout sont trop neutres, voire laudatives, mais peut-être me trompè-je !


----------



## Nicomon

En passant les « mêmes » ne sont pas des « selfies ».

Wozzeck, je crois que vous accordez à « vertu » un sens trop restrictif.   Par ailleurs, à mon avis le côté narquois n'est pas exclu de l'expression anglaise.

Je mets ici les définitions du dico d'Antidote et du TLFI (dans cet ordre) : 





> SOUTENU – Disposition à faire le bien. C’est la vertu qui sauvera cet homme. Disposition à accomplir certains actes moraux par un effort de la volonté ; très haute qualité. On lui connaît plusieurs vertus. Se parer de toutes les vertus. Une vertu difficile à pratiquer.
> 
> Absol. [Avec l'art. déf.] Disposition habituelle, comportement permanent, force avec laquelle l'individu se porte volontairement vers le bien, vers son devoir, se conforme à un idéal moral, religieux, en dépit des obstacles qu'il rencontre.


 Ajout :  je n'avais pas lu ton dernier post, k@t.   Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## GEmatt

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec k@t. Les propositions de Wozzeck, certes intéressantes, sont purement descriptives. L'original en anglais a quelque chose d'une reproche. On ne dirait jamais de soi-même que l'on fait du _virtue-signalling_; c'est légèrement dérisoire en parlant du comportement des autres (virtuellement ou réellement).

PS : Nicomon, vos néologismes m'ont beaucoup plu aussi


----------



## Nicomon

GEmatt said:


> PS : Nicomon, vos néologismes m'ont beaucoup plu aussi


----------



## Jaranowska

Se draper dans la vertu ("se draper dans" means to show off something, boast about something, contrary to the English "to cloak oneself in" which means to hide).

From the TLF:
Se draper dans: S'enorgueillir, prendre une attitude imposante qui met en avant ce qui est considéré comme une vertu. Faire parade.


----------



## broglet

In the UK 'virtue signalling' is invariably used pejoratively to describe people who do or say things they do not really believe in purely as 'evidence' of their virtue.


----------



## Laurent2018

"vertueux sur papier"...?


----------



## Aristide

L'idée de "virtue-signalling" se retrouve en partie dans d'autres mots comme: sanctimonious, self-righteous, holier-than-thou, goody-goody..., ou encore: politically correct.

Le dictionnaire WR traduit "self-righteous" par "bien-pensant".

Au départ, sanctimonie était synonyme de sainteté. Mais dans le sens habituel, quelqu'un de "sanctimonious" est quelqu'un d'énervant qui se fait passer pour un petit saint mais qui n'est pas mieux que les autres. Le mot "sanctimonious" est utilisé de façon ironique, tout comme l'expression "bien-pensant".

Ce vocabulaire a une dimension politique :

- Au départ, ce sont surtout les chrétiens, les bourgeois, les conservateurs, qui étaient accusés d'être bien-pensants, self-righteous, sanctimonious... Ce sont des gens qui se souciaient beaucoup de leur réputation.

- De nos jours, l'expression "virtue-signalling" vise souvent les gauchistes qui disent des trucs politiquement corrects pour se faire bien voir du pouvoir politique. Par exemple, certains font mine de s'inquiéter du réchauffement climatique alors qu'ils s'en fichent complètement.

Si on cherche un adjectif qui puisse servir d'équivalent approximatif à "virtue-signalling", je pense que "bien-pensant" (avec un sens ironique) peut faire l'affaire. Pour une traduction plus exacte, on est obligé d'utiliser plus de mots : on peut parler de gens qui affichent leur bien-pensance, ou qui sont soucieux de signaler leurs vertus socio-politiques.


----------



## Laurent2018

"Bien-pensant" de type "activiste" et donc adepte du "bien-pensisme", expression qui bien entendu, n'existe pas (quoique?).

Par contre "bien-pensance" existe.


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis  _bien-pensant/bien-pensance_ sont trop approximatifs, justement.   On pense tout de suite à _self-righteous(ness)_.
Il manque la partie "_signalling_" =  afficher ses opinions de « bien-pensant ».    

J'ajoute la définition suivante à celle que GEmatt a donnée en 2017 (post 11)


> *virtue signalling*
> 
> noun [ U ] UK (US virtue signaling)
> an attempt to* show* other people that you are a good person, for example by *expressing opinions that will be acceptable to them,* especially on social media


Je viens de découvrir cette page  : * Vertu ostentatoire — Wikipédia. *


> L'expression *vertu ostentatoire* (en anglais _virtue signalling_, « *signalement moral* », ou encore « *signalement vertueux*1 »), est un terme péjoratif décrivant un ensemble de comportements sociaux utilisés pour se décrire publiquement, au moins implicitement, comme une personne ou une organisation « vertueuse ».  [...]  variante moderne du « pharisaïsme ».


Partant de là, je verrais bien aussi l'inverse :   _ostentation de (sa/ses) vertu(s)._

*Ce qui nous ramène aux suggestions d'OLN (post 9).  Bonjour OLN *


----------



## Nicomon

Que pensez-vous de  :   _bien-pensance ostentatoire  _ou bien_ vertu de façade?_

Extrait de cet article : *Un nouveau  « Refus global » - La Presse+*


> Aussitôt, il s’est trouvé quantité de cyniques pour tourner en dérision l’engagement de ces artistes « enverdeurs », pour leur reprocher leur discours moralisateur, leur* bien-pensance ostentatoire*, leur *vertu de façade*, leurs sermons prêchi-prêcha et quoi encore.


----------



## enattente

À mon avis, on n'a pas besoin de courir après le jargon américain, surtout quand ça vient de l'extrême droite (on a nos extrêmes droites à nous qui ont leur propres choses a dire ).

Il se peut que cette phrase ait une provenance antérieure au Trumpisme, mais à ce qui parait c'est passé des trolls au fox news puis au marges du sphère politique, un peut comme "islamo-gauchiste" a pu faire, ayant fait le saut des militants au commentateurs de CNews avant de se retrouver dans un discours du ministre de l'intérieur français.

Finalement ça ne veut que dire que c'est impossible que les gens avec qui on n'est pas d'accord puissent être sincères dans leurs convictions. Comme si tout le monde était aussi cynique que celui qui parle.

Mais bon, s'il fallait que je la traduise, je dirais "afficher sa bien-pensance".


----------



## Nicomon

enattente said:


> Mais bon, s'il fallait que je la traduise, je dirais "afficher sa bien-pensance


Que je traduirais en anglais par :   _to display one's self-righteousness._

Partant de mon essai de néologisme  _vertu-o-parade_ (post 10) j'ajoute :   _*Parade de vertu*._

Assez joué. Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## rrose17

From this anglophone's point of view, and I have to state that I am not a great follower of social media in any respect, virtue signaling, while a little obnoxious is not _that_ terrible a trait. Kind of like a humble brag, another newish term that gets bandied about. But then I don't do twitter...


----------



## enattente

I'm probably excessively grumpy, my apologies. C'est que la droitification du langage me saoule, mais finalement ça n'a rien à voir avec la traduction.


----------



## Aristide

Pour être plus clair : ce sont les gens de droite qui utilisent l'expression "virtue-signalling" pour critiquer les gens de gauche qui affichent leur accord avec les opinions politiquement correctes et non-traditionnelles défendues par le pouvoir politique de gauche.

Dans le temps, les bien-pensants étaient ceux qui affichaient une morale traditionnelle. Ça leur ouvrait peut-être des places plus élevées dans la société, mais c'était surtout une question d'amour propre. Ils aimaient bien se sentir moralement supérieurs et respectés de tous.

Tandis qu'avec le virtue-signalling, il s'agit plus de montrer patte blanche que de rechercher le prestige social. Ceux qui pratiquent le virtue-signalling peuvent être sincères ou pas. C'est possible qu'ils soient profondément d'accord avec les journaux de gauche. Mais on a quand même l'impression que leur "signalling" leur sert surtout à se faire accepter dans le club des gens politiquement corrects. Et donc, on peut traduire ça par bien-pensant, mais l'expression "virtue-signalling" est plus précise, et convient bien au vocabulaire de la sociologie.

À mon avis, une traduction possible de virtue-signalling serait :
étalage de rectitude politique 
(en sachant que "rectitude politique" sert à traduire "politiquement correct").


----------



## Nicomon

Aristide said:


> étalage de rectitude politique


Sauf que la  *rectitude politique* (_political correctness_)  c'est :


> Définition
> Attitude qui consiste à éviter systématiquement les paroles ou les actes qui pourraient être interprétés comme offensants pour les personnes appartenant à des groupes minoritaires.


Par exemple dire  _non-voyant /malentendant_ /_aîné (sénior) _plutôt que de dire _aveugle/sourd/vieux. _

Alors qu'un exemple de _ virtue signaling _serait_: _


> An example of *virtue*-*signaling* could be a long Facebook post or Twitter thread that *self-righteously* lectures people on the awfulness of some social phenomenon (e.g., racism or misogyny) or makes a show of praising a cause (e.g., affirmative action or veganism ).


Il y a un certain lien, mais je on ne parlerait pas de _rectitude politique _dans l'exemple de La Presse+ que j'ai cité au post 27. Enfin, je ne pense pas.   Bref, ce que j'écris n'engage que moi, mais je n'ai pas envie de traduire _virtue signaling _ par une expression française qui a d'autres équivalents anglais plus courants.

Mais qu'est-ce que je fais encore sur ce fil ?


----------



## Aristide

Nicomon said:


> Attitude qui consiste à éviter systématiquement les paroles ou les actes qui pourraient...


Ça c'est la définition du "politiquement correct" au sens étroit.
Mais au sens large, on emploie cette expression à propos des opinions stéréotypées qu'on trouve dans la plupart des médias actuels !


----------



## Nicomon

Bon d'accord, restons-en là. Nous ne sommes pas d'accord, un point c'est tout.

Pour moi _rectitude politique = political correctness_ et non pas _virtue signaling.   _
Dans mon vocabulaire_ vertu _ou _bien-pensance_ et _rectitude_ ne sont pas synonymes.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait préférer _étalage de rectitude politique_ à  (déjà suggéré)  :
_étalage de vertu/vertu _ou_ bien-pensance ostentatoire._



Aristide said:


> Par exemple, certains font mine de s'inquiéter du réchauffement climatique alors qu'ils s'en fichent complètement.


Ça, c'est  à mon avis le «_ vertu de façade_ » cité plus haut.  (#27)


----------

